
The Power of Types in Idris - based2
https://www.azavea.com/blog/2019/03/11/the-power-of-types-in-idris/
======
based2
[https://lobste.rs/s/drw8uh/power_types_idris](https://lobste.rs/s/drw8uh/power_types_idris)

